# UKC Champion



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Hooray! Izzy finished her UKC Championship today! We entered in 2 shows today, took best of breed in both, and even got a 2nd in group!


----------



## Jenni (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!! I bet it is nice to have a finished Champion!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

That is awesome, are you going for Grand Champion now, I have 2 champions here one I finished and one my son did all on his own, I am goign to work on my last one in Hickory, NC next month


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats. I need to finish my boy but theres not much to offer here.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

My club is having a UKC trial soon--how far are you from Cincinnati?

http://www.ccdtc.org/UKCPremiumMar2009_1.pdf

~Kristin


----------

